# hurt my knees from boarding



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

So recently i've been getting some serious knee pains, doctors have looked at it blah blah anyway I cant stop riding so i adjusted my stance to a smaller one, and ive found i cant spin for shit! my feet are too close! anyone else have this issue? should i downsize?


----------



## kayin (Feb 28, 2011)

I've started wearing a knee brace and have been working at strengthening the muscles around my legs to help improve with my knee pain that i've been experiencing from getting old. The brace somewhat helps, although it might just be psychological. 

Another thing that I have tried is to get warmed up real good before hitting the slopes, that has helped me with the pain a bit as well. Hope that helps you!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Does your bindings have cant beds? That might help


----------



## crazyhorse02 (Dec 14, 2011)

I've had increased knee pain as well. I think it's just me getting older though. I've noticed that if I do a couple quick blue/green runs with some stretching etc I won't have any pain. But, if I just drop in on the first black I see, I will be hurting for a couple days.


----------



## Tech420 (Jul 1, 2011)

Moving your bindings closer should help you spin better.


----------



## grafta (Dec 21, 2009)

I notice that if i'm doing something weird like twisting my body to face forward and tucking my back knee in it tweaks my front knee :dunno:

I've actually got shit knees (they pop out of socket once in a while) but with some time spent tweaking angles, and stance width I've got it dialed and don't usually have probs.

I also work on knee strengthening exercises, one legged balance stuff mainly. I do notice the difference in stability when i'm being lazy and not doing it


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

wearing a brace has helped me out alot. i have a torn meniscus and a large cyst under my kneecap. the brace has kept my knee warm, and i havent had to change my stance at all.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Are you getting older? Above 30? Plenty of sports for like 20 years? Or construction?

You can start taking glucosamine, sulfate, and chondroitin supplements.


----------



## wkndwarrior (Dec 16, 2011)

i just turned 31. didnt really play sports, per se. but was a skater until some nice ankle injuries took me out of that game. i also was a landscaper for 10 years, not constructiob very physical labor. and a frequent jogger.


----------



## B-T (Oct 19, 2011)

jogging took out my dads knee's now he has to swim for exercise. Ive stayed away from that and stick to downhill skating and boarding when i can. I dropped some weight recently and its really reduced my overall strains and pains in my legs its amazing how much of a difference 10 lbs makes


----------

